# My 5 new bettas from Thailand



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Coming soon! 
Next week to be exact lol 
So excited for all of them but mainly the first one<3 
(Gotta upload one at a time sorry won't let me do more than one )


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

And....


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Annnnsddd....


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

And......


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

& lastly!!!!!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

wow! All gorgeous. I'm in love with the EE.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

InStitches said:


> wow! All gorgeous. I'm in love with the EE.


Thank you! Hehe he was the first one i bought i love that he has colour on his body


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

And a 6th one lmao


----------



## TheAnimaLover (Jun 8, 2014)

Lucky I want those


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

The red hmpk is gorgeous. Falling in love with hmpks as of late.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

TheAnimaLover said:


> Lucky I want those


Heheh ill post lots of pics!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

freeflow246 said:


> The red hmpk is gorgeous. Falling in love with hmpks as of late.


Yeah not a big hmpk fan either but certain ones i love like this one! I have had one like him before and i miss him they r extremely vibrant in colour


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

animallover4lyfe said:


> Yeah not a big hmpk fan either but certain ones i love like this one! I have had one like him before and i miss him they r extremely vibrant in colour


Their smaller finnage seems to make them less prone to fin issues as well. Biting, getting caught on decorations, etc.


----------



## taquitos (Jun 27, 2013)

Wow that HMPK is amazing *o*


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Well they have arrived! The 6th one the purple dragon was dead on arrival and the big ear hmpk I sold to a friend. So here my four!

Sorry gotta upload one by one ugh! Any name suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Again ....


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Red fancy hmpk


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Again


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

White dragon/pastel hm "prince"


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Sorry they r all sideways can't do anything on iPad or iPhone on this site


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

And lastly the Thai flag hm


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Again


----------



## hubbley (Apr 23, 2014)

That first one is stunning! And that EE...that pale coloring is just amazing on him. If I ever run across one of those in any store I don't think I'll be able to say no.
I hope they all making it safely to your house and don't accidentally get shipped to mine.


----------



## hubbley (Apr 23, 2014)

Welp, didn't see that second page, haha, so obviously they didn't arrive at my house. ;D

That red one has such a shimmer...it's gorgeous.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

hubbley said:


> Welp, didn't see that second page, haha, so obviously they didn't arrive at my house. ;D
> 
> That red one has such a shimmer...it's gorgeous.


Hahaha thank u! I actually sold the EE. And the other four are amazing !!


----------



## hubbley (Apr 23, 2014)

Do you have names for all of them yet?


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I love hand bred bettas! SO beautiful and their tails are so full and colorful!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

hubbley said:


> Do you have names for all of them yet?


Well i named the red hmpk "nova" and the white dragon "prince" but i need names for the pastel and for the thai flag


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Stunning, simply stunning


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

BlueLacee said:


> Stunning, simply stunning


Thank you


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

animallover4lyfe said:


> And a 6th one lmao


Haha, I saw that guy and wondered if you'd be bidding on him! Beauty of a fish!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

SorcerersApprentice said:


> Haha, I saw that guy and wondered if you'd be bidding on him! Beauty of a fish!


Haha! Unforunately he arrived dead


----------



## SorcerersApprentice (May 31, 2012)

Oh no! That's terrible


----------



## gracefulbetta (Jun 23, 2014)

How do you get fish like that? They are very beautiful! I have never seen a fish like that in any of the pet stores I go to.


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

gracefulbetta said:


> How do you get fish like that? They are very beautiful! I have never seen a fish like that in any of the pet stores I go to.


From thailand (aquabid.com)


----------

